# More Wolves for Arizona



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Next thing you know, they'll be getting helicopters to kill 'em.

Six Mexican Wolf Cross-Fosters Hit Major Milestone - ThinkingAfield.org


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

one can only hope !

one plus of wolves though is they kill coyotes.

secure the border!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That’s a good read Glen. It’s troubling to me that they are still putting on this charade.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Totally agree on that point.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a good wolf story on them at Prince of Wales Island that contunues even now if you want to hear a long one. Let me know.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

spin us a tale.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Not a fan of introducing more wolves to the equation. For example, in the far reaches of Michigan is Isle Royale National Park where an over-population of moose is problematic. The solution: Import wolves to the island to kill them all. These same wolves had already wiped out a population of caribou in Canada, so we took the Canadian problem and made it our own.

Hmmm. Just think what a band of qualitied hunters could do instead, while bringing in the money to do it.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I can not even imagine how prosperous all could be if the world wasn't run by fools!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I’ll applaud the joint effort of the AZGFD and the NPS on finding a beneficial to all solution to the overpopulation of Buffalo on the north Kaibab and north rim of the Grand Canyon.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

That's what I'm talking about. People would pay good money - and always have - for unique hunting opportunities. An example of paying to play being a good thing.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have been hunting on Prince of Wales Island of ath last couple of years and the place I stay , the owner traps wolves in the winter, he got several the year be fore we were there and was telling this to us. One person on the Island knows how to trap wolves and has gotten quite a few of them. The year before he did well and the fish and game figured there were 126 or so on the island. The fortest is quied dense and hard to move through the deer population is good and the hunting is quite good. The greenies think that the population is too low for the wolves and want the numbers higher. That season when the number was totaled up the number taken was 122. That is a big number to take and there is no good way to really tell numbers very well in that size of area and know for sure. The Island is the third largest in the country and has over a thausand miles of roads mostly lane and half gravel. No fuel in over a hundred miles or more and no one living in cabins because it all part in the north of Tongass national forest. The first time we were there two of the deer hunters say a wolf and if that that was the case there were only four left then they would never have seen one at all. The following year the owner of the lodge, got three and that meant there were only one left and they shorted the season last year to start in December. Last fall one was shot by a bear hunter and he didn't know the season hasd been changed, so he was in trouble. With no wolves left on the Island they still have a wolf season. The know it all folks want to stop all wolf hunting and make it an indangered wolf area.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I followed the game and fish reports on the Mexican wolves for a few years. Those biologists either have no idea how many are really out there or they are lying so that their job is still part of the “experiment”. I quit following their reports after speaking to a retired G&F officer who was in agreement with me. He wouldn’t say which he thought it was. I bet they want to keep their jobs !


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

all scientists lie to keep their funding. it is how the game is played.

in the grand scheme,few of them ever deliver anything useful.


----------

